# Beautiful moo moo is still looking for a lovely new home



## Cats cats cats

Hi there My name is moo moo and as you can see , i am extremely beautiful I am a DLH (moggy ) of 6 years young  I currently live in Lytham St Annes ( near blackpool)









I am spayed fully vaccinated and flead every 4 weeks









Because i am so gorgeous , you must be wondering why i need a new home ? Well ...... i am a scaredy cat you see ! I can't help it , when i see another cat , i hiss or run away  









At my current home there are 3 big , dominant boy cats who don't like this and they bully me terribly. I try to stand my ground but fear overcomes me and i run away  When i run , the big boy cats chase me   









Sometimes they attack me for no reason ..... quite a lot of the time actually .Maybe they're jealous of my good looks ? Or maybe they're jealous of my eyes ? you can't see in the pictures but i am unique , i have one blue eye and one green eye . I think it's very striking and so does my mummy 









For many months my mummy hoped things would improve but she has told me recently that she thinks i deserve a special home of my own and that she is prepared to put her own love for me aside , and let me go 









I love my mummy but i am very pleased about this At the moment i live in a little safe room on my own . My mummy does her best to give me time in the house and garden but i understand that it's very difficult for her with the 3 demons around !









Sometimes the bad boys even bully me through the glass door of my safe room   I was very scared at first but now i know they cant get me through the glass 









This is where i lived for many months....









I was too afraid to come down and my mummy even fed me up here.









I would like to live in a peaceful home , ideally with no children as i'm such a scaredy ! I would also like a cat proofed garden or alternatively , to be indoors only I've been pretty much indoors only for a long time now and it's pretty good 









I would be happy as an only cat or with another NON aggressive cat . non aggressive and non confrontational only please ! Dominant cats seem to sense my fear you see and it gets them worked up !









I'm very playful and am a total love machine once i know you (at first i will fear you though so you must be patient !) 

















Once you gain my trust i will want to sit with you and ON you all the time . If you want to apply to become my slave, you must accept this :devil:









Don't be put off my beautiful hair , i love being groomed but my hair is soooooo silky it hardly ever tangles My mummy grooms me everyday I do malt a lot though 









I love all food but mostly wet food my mummy feeds me a huge variety and she says i have "an iron tummy" ...... i think she means i never get an upset tum ?









My mummy said that because i'm so special , she will require a home check to be done before she lets me go 

















so come on now , form an orderly queue


----------



## Staysee

Awwwwww poor Moo Moo, i just read the other thread.

If we didnt already have 3 cats....one of which is a cranky old female, the other an older dominant [but docile mainly] male and a 3 year old playfull cat i would ask my parents.

Also we are not cat proofed so our home wouldnt suit her cos she could get out of our garden easily


----------



## AlfiesArk

awww that pulls at the strings!! if only we had room!! she's stunning... come on someone find moo moo a loving home!


----------



## hobbs2004

Oh no! What have I missed?


----------



## Cats cats cats

AlfiesArk said:


> awww that pulls at the strings!! if only we had room!! she's stunning... come on someone find moo moo a loving home!


She is beautiful isn't she   beautiful inside and out


----------



## Cats cats cats

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh no! What have I missed?


Lumboo feels that Moo may not be the right companion for her boys after all (which is fair enough) so she's still available to all you lucky people


----------



## loubyfrog

Moo moo.....I'm surprised all your potential slave applicants aren't queueing all the way to the top of Blackpool Tower...You're so beautiful.:001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

i would so love to take you home with me moo moo. you are absolutely stunning. unfortunately i have 11 cats already and i just know you wouldn't cope here in my mad house. i'm sure someone will be along soon to take you into their heart and home


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> i would so love to take you home with me moo moo. you are absolutely stunning. unfortunately i have 11 cats already and i just know you wouldn't cope here in my mad house. i'm sure someone will be along soon to take you into their heart and home


11 cats ? !!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> 11 cats ? !!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


they are all rescues - the latest being a mom and kitten that was dumped. the kitten has now gone to my friends and i have the mom - who may be pregnant again! my vet says that someone 'upstairs' is looking down saying 'that silly bugger will take this one!!' maybe he's right


----------



## hobbs2004

Cats cats cats said:


> Lumboo feels that Moo may not be the right companion for her boys after all (which is fair enough) so she's still available to all you lucky people


Aww, that's a shame. She is adorable. I wish I could have another cat but 4 cats really are enough for me. I hope someone suitable will come along very soon!


----------



## jenny armour

cats galore said:


> i would so love to take you home with me moo moo. you are absolutely stunning. unfortunately i have 11 cats already and i just know you wouldn't cope here in my mad house. i'm sure someone will be along soon to take you into their heart and home


i have the same problem as you cats galore and little moo moo wouldnt be happy.


----------



## marleyboo

oooh moo moo ! i wish it were me who could adopt you you are adoreable!

im not allowed anymore cats  i wish i owned my own home with lots off land i would take them all 

what a beautiful girl , does she have some coonie in her ? she looks big ... cant stop looking at her those eyes xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi marleyboo  moo wishes you could take her too  i think she's just a regular moggy  She is quite a big girl though , she weighs 11.5lb (5.21kg) and with all her hair too, she looks quite big  She's beautiful isn't she :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws

Any update on the lovely Moo Moo???


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Any update on the lovely Moo Moo???


She's still looking, she's not had any further interest


----------



## swatton42

I'm trying to make Mum believe that Max has told me he would like a nice long-hair cow print girlfriend...sadly she hasn't learnt cat language yet and thinks he's saying something very different.

I will try and educate her more...


----------



## jo-pop

Paddypaws said:


> Any update on the lovely Moo Moo???


Go on go on go on go on ..........


----------



## Cats cats cats

swatton42 said:


> I'm trying to make Mum believe that Max has told me he would like a nice long-hair cow print girlfriend...sadly she hasn't learnt cat language yet and thinks he's saying something very different.
> 
> I will try and educate her more...


cow print girlfriend   you're right, that's why we called her moo moo  :lol::lol:


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hesar she is still waiting. One of the cats that visits our garden is known as the friesian for same reasons!


----------



## loubyfrog

Any news on Moo moos....I really hope so.xxx


----------



## catcoonz

i would love moo moo aswell but not sure she would like living with 4 mainecoons.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  Sadly no news at all , still not a single enquiry for poor moo moo  

Catcoonz ............ moo said noooooooooo to living with your beasts


----------



## Richard77

Hi I have just joined as I am hoping to offer a cat a loving indoor cat and wow moo moo is gorgeous I would love to offer her a home. I live alone no kids or other pets and have had cats my whole life my gorgeous Ragdoll Frodo passed away in February at 17 and I really miss the company. I am quite far away though :-( near cambridge and of course welcome as many home visits and checks as you wish to do . Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Richard77 said:


> Hi I have just joined as I am hoping to offer a cat a loving indoor cat and wow moo moo is gorgeous I would love to offer her a home. I live alone no kids or other pets and have had cats my whole life my gorgeous Ragdoll Frodo passed away in February at 17 and I really miss the company. I am quite far away though :-( near cambridge and of course welcome as many home visits and checks as you wish to do . Hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Richard  thanks for your very kind comments about pretty moo moo   I'm happy for her to travel a long distance if you're happy to come for her  I can arrange a home check i'm sure with a kind member (  ) off here or , via a rescue local to you 

I'm sorry to hear about poor Frodo , it's hurts so much doesn't it  xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

Moo is still waiting for applications from willing new slaves


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh gosh I was just thinking about her earlier....did the poster above not work out??


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Oh gosh I was just thinking about her earlier....did the poster above not work out??


He never replied  and as he's a new member i can't send him a Pm . He's probably found a kitty somewhere nearer to him


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hear she is still looking


----------



## Savvy20

I'm surprised she is still waiting for a home.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Just a gentle bump up for moo ......


----------



## ellouisegrace

this is so sad i hope you find a lovely home for her she is a beautiful cat xx


----------



## oliviarussian

I check in every day to find out if Moo Moo has found a lovely new home yet.... I CANNOT believe someone hasn't bitten your arm off for the chance to have this gorgeous, stunning girlie.... She is so special :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Aww thanks oliviarussian   she's been looking for about 7 weeks now  poor moo moo. Surely someone will come forward soon


----------



## Cazzer

bless her I do feel so sorry for her [and you seeing her so unhappy]. Reall hope someone comes forward for her soon


----------



## theheatherjane

I too have been checking in every day.

Your post has completely broken my heart, I've been thinking about it a lot. 
You obviously completely adore her, she must be an amazing cat and 
this entire situation must be heartbreaking for you.
I would so cheerfully take her off your hands if I didn't have 2 grumpy/nervous girls of my own. If I took on another then I think we'd all need Valium in our tea.

Have you taken this post to Cat Chat as well with its higher readership...?

I wish you all the luck in the world finding a deserving home for Moo.

Heather x


----------



## harrys_mum

i cant believe she hasnt been snapped up. i would if i didnt already have 2 dogs and a cat.
is there no way things will relax with them all so you can keep her.
michelle x


----------



## Cats cats cats

harrys_mum said:


> i cant believe she hasnt been snapped up. i would if i didnt already have 2 dogs and a cat.
> is there no way things will relax with them all so you can keep her.
> michelle x


Hi  i don't think so , it's been over 7 months of horribly vicious attacks on her. I can't keep subjecting her to it really, it's not fair on her  The chances of the 3 boys all accepting her are pretty slim and after how it's been , i wouldn't ever feel comfortable leaving her with them just in case , which means she'd still end up in her safe room on her own too much 

Even now , in her safe room, stripey sometimes digs at the carpet outside her door to get in to her 

I often open the door a crack (whilst i hold it) so one of them can see her and the reactions are never good , from her or them


----------



## Paddypaws

Ooh, my heart gives a leap each time I see an update on this thread....like many others I cannot understand why she does not have a queue lined up for her. I guess so many of us on here are already multi-cat households and that means we would not be the ideal home for the lovely Moo.
I know people HATE Gumtree etc, but would it be an idea to put the feelers out with a post....the advantage would be that any potential owner would be local and you can run whatever tests/checks you deem necessary. If someone ideal comes along that way then great, if you don't like the offer then just say NO.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Ooh, my heart gives a leap each time I see an update on this thread....like many others I cannot understand why she does not have a queue lined up for her. I guess so many of us on here are already multi-cat households and that means we would not be the ideal home for the lovely Moo.
> I know people HATE Gumtree etc, but would it be an idea to put the feelers out with a post....the advantage would be that any potential owner would be local and you can run whatever tests/checks you deem necessary. If someone ideal comes along that way then great, if you don't like the offer then just say NO.


Hi PP  yes you have a point , i have been avoiding Gumtree etc but it could be worth a try i suppose  I have her on Purrs In Our Hearts and ChapelHouse too , not a single enquiry 

i know for sure (or, i like to think ) that if she got on with other cats, she'd have been snapped up ages ago 

I'm so so sad for her that i'm filling up just typing this  today for example , it's hot here so fuzzy is inside at the front of the house where it's cooler (the back faces south) and the kittens are outside (fuzzy has HCM so i have to let him in out of the heat) Which means there's nowhere for moo except her safe room 

My heart breaks a little more everytime i look in on her 

fortunately, she's zzzzzzzz so i console myself with that she doesn't really care at the moment 

Yesterday was a better day for her, she even got some time in the garden which she really enjoyed


----------



## Paddypaws

Not everyone who looks on Gumtree is a 2 headed monster! My 2 white devils came from there and I like to think they have a _fairly_ cushy life here with me now. I know personally of several other equally happy rehomes using it as a portal, so think it has to be worth a try.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Not everyone who looks on Gumtree is a 2 headed monster! My 2 white devils came from there and I like to think they have a _fairly_ cushy life here with me now. I know personally of several other equally happy rehomes using it as a portal, so think it has to be worth a try.


To be honest , i've always thought that must be the case as when someone types "cats for adoption" (or whatever) they're the sites that will appear . It's stories on forums i guess that have put me off 

your white devils are lovely  moo would look great sat between them


----------



## Paddypaws

Cats cats cats said:


> To be honest , i've always thought that must be the case as when someone types "cats for adoption" (or whatever) they're the sites that will appear . It's stories on forums i guess that have put me off
> 
> your white devils are lovely  moo would look great sat between them


TBH, the fact that she is not in the first flush of youth, and that she is of a sensitive nature will make it easier in some ways. A lot of people will be looking for a cute kitten so those people will keep on scrolling down, leaving the more discerning slaves to apply for Moo Moo.
I know she would look gorgeous sandwiched in between my whities, but although there is NO aggression from any of my cats, those 2 are pretty bouncy and boisterous and _could_ intimidate a newcomer. Even Mitzy who was here first is a little overwhelmed by them at times, she is just a much quieter character.
tell you what, I could swop you Millie for Moo....she would put your bouncy boys right back in their place and is scared of nothing!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Haaaaaaaaahh :lol::lol::lol::lol: Maybe we should set up "cat swap club" where we all exchange cats in the hope of finding a bunch that are a perfect match :laugh:

That's what moo needs, a discerning slave  one who will appreciate her gentle but friendly nature  her beauty queen looks are sure to help too


----------



## skip

Paddypaws said:


> Not everyone who looks on Gumtree is a 2 headed monster! My 2 white devils came from there and I like to think they have a _fairly_ cushy life here with me now. I know personally of several other equally happy rehomes using it as a portal, so think it has to be worth a try.


I have to agree,we got wobsi after checking on gumtree and we couldnt love him or spoil him anymore than we already do,i also agreed to keep in touch with the previous owner until he had settled in properly,which i did, must admit i didnt know about all the pit falls about gumtree until i joined this forum


----------



## Cats cats cats

Just another bump for moo moo ....


----------



## Calinyx

I'm so sorry that Moo moo hasn't yet got a new home. I wish we could help, but with an elderly deaf dog, a pup who enjoys terrorising our cat, a cat that is as rough with the dog and hubby that doesn't like cats, it's a no go.

But i do wish we could.....she's an amazing looking cat and i'd love to have her sat on my lap.


----------



## Cats cats cats

She's beautiful isn't she  she said she doesn't like the sound of your fur family


----------



## Calinyx

Cats cats cats said:


> She's beautiful isn't she  she said she doesn't like the sound of your fur family


Tell her the fur family would be ok.....it's the hubby I'd be more worried about!:arf:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Just another gentle bump for my moo moo angel  please tell all your cat loving friends about her


----------



## Archer

Your cat is very beautiful. I hope she finds a lovely home. I keep looking in the hopes that some kind person from here has offered her a home.

Hey story is adorable and she is obviously much loved which at least means she is safe and cared for. 

Sadly I don't have a calm house, I have two monster spaniels who'd probably scare her senseless. 

I hope to see some good news soon.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Archer said:


> Your cat is very beautiful. I hope she finds a lovely home. I keep looking in the hopes that some kind person from here has offered her a home.
> 
> Hey story is adorable and she is obviously much loved which at least means she is safe and cared for.
> 
> Sadly I don't have a calm house, I have two monster spaniels who'd probably scare her senseless.
> 
> I hope to see some good news soon.


Thanks  it's lovely that so many people are following little moos thread  she got some garden time today which she really enjoyed , she raced around and launched up our big apple tree


----------



## oliviarussian

Bumping the lovely Moo Moo up again! :sad: We simply must find this gorgeous girlie a home soon.... She has been waiting patiently for so long now...


----------



## Cats cats cats

I had an enquiry today but the home wasn't really suitable, un secured garden and two babies  so I had to say no


----------



## Yazzeh

skip said:


> I have to agree,we got wobsi after checking on gumtree and we couldnt love him or spoil him anymore than we already do,i also agreed to keep in touch with the previous owner until he had settled in properly,which i did, must admit i didnt know about all the pit falls about gumtree until i joined this forum


We got our beautiful cat, also called Moo off gumtree. Kept in touch with the owners for quite a while too!

Any news on the beautiful little girl yet? x


----------



## Cats cats cats

Yazzeh said:


> We got our beautiful cat, also called Moo off gumtree. Kept in touch with the owners for quite a while too!
> 
> Any news on the beautiful little girl yet? x


Aww really   she's still here  i had an enquiry via gumtree but the home wasn't right for poor moo (no enclosure plus two babies  )


----------



## Xarra

If you weren't so far away, and she could cope with a shy female, a very relaxed male and a hissy aloof female who keeps herself to herself, we'd take her... :/ she's gorgeous...


----------



## Guest

I keep hoping she has found her home! Did you try pets4homes? If you have keep updating so she stays near the top! 

She is just so beautiful x


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  no , she's on gumtree though . I've had two enquiries via there but neither were suitable . Feel like she's never going to get a home  Thanks for asking


----------



## Cazzer

poor Moo Moo must be so hard for her....


----------



## MrsPurrfect

Awwww Moo Moo is gorgeous. Unfortunately I have 3 cats already and all my cat loving friends have cats. Give Moo Moo a cuddle from me and purrs and licks from George, Mills and Ollie


----------



## Cats cats cats

Beautiful moo moo has received an enquiry :thumbup: watch this space ........


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## marleyboo

im so in love with this cat :cryin:

my landlord is being a pig at the moment and we are not sure how long we have left here 

plus with 2 cats and 2 young children i can`t say the environment would be particulary relaxing for her 

i keep checking back shes calling me 


:mad2:

can i ask location ? sorry if you did already say .... i have a friend who is desperate for a long haired kitty.... problem is she has an 18 month old and a 5 year old ,but no other pets? would that be too much for this sweet girl ?

x


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> im so in love with this cat :cryin:
> 
> my landlord is being a pig at the moment and we are not sure how long we have left here
> 
> plus with 2 cats and 2 young children i can`t say the environment would be particulary relaxing for her
> 
> i keep checking back shes calling me
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> can i ask location ? sorry if you did already say .... i have a friend who is desperate for a long haired kitty.... problem is she has an 18 month old and a 5 year old ,but no other pets? would that be too much for this sweet girl ?
> 
> x


Hi marleyboo  I'm in lytham st annes (near blackpool)  hmmm the children are a bit young to be honest  Does she have cat proofing ?


----------



## MrsPurrfect

Just had to look to see what was happening.

Tell you what Cats, you have my 3 (but be warned one is the Devil Cat and has 666 on him) and I'll have Moo Moo

Only joking - fingers crossed x


----------



## Cats cats cats

A shameless bump up for moo and some more pictures to entice you all 

I love you daddy 









I REALLY love you daddy 









I really REALLY love you daddy 









Aren't i pretty 









I love you cat tree 









Aren't i tall 


















Having a little rest 









I love you garden 









Eeek it's mr fuzzy !!!  He can't get to me though


----------



## jill3

Love the first two pictures of her with her Daddy.
She is a very pretty Girl. Hope soon the right home will come along for her x


----------



## Cazzer

she is so beautiful!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Thank you Jill and Cazzer  She enjoys her time with us when the :devil: cats are snoozing or playing out


----------



## skip

She's beautiful,I hope someone comes along to help soon


----------



## marleyboo

she has no cat proofing though i am sure she would sort that, the oldest child does have autism and can sometimes be noisy 

i don`t think i have ever wanted a cat so much i love her  perhaps i can move , adopt my kids out  and move moo moo in 

she is beautiful and i honestly cannot believe she hasnt been rehomed! i love all cats but she is so unique and beautiful!

a bump for moo moo xxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> she has no cat proofing though i am sure she would sort that, the oldest child does have autism and can sometimes be noisy
> 
> *i don`t think i have ever wanted a cat so much* i love her  perhaps i can move , adopt my kids out  and move moo moo in
> 
> she is beautiful and i honestly cannot believe she hasnt been rehomed! i love all cats but she is so unique and beautiful!
> 
> a bump for moo moo xxxx


What , even Mr Fuzzy ?    Lol @ move etc .....   

Re your friend ......well maybe she and I we can talk . I'm just nervous about moo going somewhere and being allowed out . Moo should definitely not be allowed to roam free , she's too much of a scaredy


----------



## marleyboo

i will send her the link here 

oh yes mr .fuzzy :mad2:

okay i love them BOTH you have the most beautiful kitties!! been trying to briber my o.h  maybe i can hide her from landlord..... she is so beautiful

more pics off mr.fuzzy too please :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> i will send her the link here
> 
> oh yes mr .fuzzy :mad2:
> 
> okay i love them BOTH you have the most beautiful kitties!! been trying to briber my o.h  maybe i can hide her from landlord..... she is so beautiful
> 
> more pics off mr.fuzzy too please :thumbup:


Thank you  i love my cats soooooo much  , they're so beautiful inside and out  I'll pop some fuzzy pics up ........... he's NOT looking for a home though


----------



## oliviarussian

I had a dream about Moo Moo last night!!!!!! hmy:hmy:hmy: just goes to show how much this beautiful little girl has been on my mind (I must stop checking in just before I go to bed..... I just won't rest easy until we have found her the perfect home) fingers crossed she doesn't have to wait too much longer x


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> *I had a dream about Moo Moo last night!!!!!!* hmy:hmy:hmy: just goes to show how much this beautiful little girl has been on my mind (I must stop checking in just before I go to bed..... I just won't rest easy until we have found her the perfect home) fingers crossed she doesn't have to wait too much longer x


Aww bless you , how lovely   I am currently talking with someone about moo so she may get a lovely new home soon ...... fingers crossed for my beautiful girl


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> Aww bless you , how lovely   I am currently talking with someone about moo so she may get a lovely new home soon ...... fingers crossed for my beautiful girl


Oooooh...... please keep us updated, Ive got everything crossed x


----------



## Paddypaws

oliviarussian said:


> Oooooh...... please keep us updated, Ive got everything crossed x


Me too, although I know I will also be a little bit jealous of whoever gets to be her new mum....


----------



## Cats cats cats

I hardly dare type this for fear of jinxing it but ....................

*MOO HAS GOT A NEW HOME​*​
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It's pretty much definite , although we haven't made the final arrangements yet . I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased !!!!


----------



## colliemerles

_whoo hoo thats the best news i have had all week ,,:thumbup:,_


----------



## Cats cats cats

Me too    and moo is turning cartwheels


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> I hardly dare type this for fear of jinxing it but ....................
> 
> *MOO HAS GOT A NEW HOME​*​
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It's pretty much definite , although we haven't made the final arrangements yet . I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased !!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Best news ever, although I do feel slightly sad that we might not get to see her gorgeousness again, do you think you could try and persuade her new mum to join PF? Explain she has a fan club and we all need our fix of Moo Moo news and photos!


----------



## skip

That's brilliant news,keeping my fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you all


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Best news ever, although I do feel slightly sad that we might not get to see her gorgeousness again, do you think you could try and persuade her new mum to join PF? Explain she has a fan club and we all need our fix of Moo Moo news and photos!


Oh i think that'll be written into the agreement    This news has made my day ....... my year in fact !!


----------



## Cats cats cats

A little moo fix for her fans .......


----------



## MissyMV6

Adorable  Her toes/paws are soooo chunky love em lol

Angie x


----------



## jill3

That is Great news. She is such a Beautiful girl. 
I am so Happy for you and her:thumbup: xx


----------



## Rolacolacube

Such wonderful news xx


----------



## harrys_mum

great news, but i did want her.
i was also thinking they must join us here and so we can see what her life will be like and how happy she will be. shes so gorgeous, took a piece of my heart i know that.
michelle x


----------



## Cats cats cats

Thank you all so much for your support during the search for a new slave for pretty moo


----------



## Cazzer

oh my she is so delicious! Overjoyed that she's got a new home!


----------



## oliviarussian

harrys_mum said:


> great news, but i did want her.
> i was also thinking they must join us here and so we can see what her life will be like and how happy she will be. shes so gorgeous, took a piece of my heart i know that.
> michelle x


I think we *ALL* wanted her.... Problem was she needed to be an only kitty which sadly excluded most of us... And you are so right about capturing a piece of our hearts :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> I think we *ALL* wanted her.... Problem was she needed to be an only kitty which sadly excluded most of us... And you are so right about capturing a piece of our hearts :001_wub::001_wub:


Well she is going to a home with one other cat but he's a gentle soul so i'm confident moo will do well  she will have access to a secured garden too


----------



## Calinyx

I'm sooo pleased for the wonderful Moo. Can't wait to see the next chapter of this beautiful girls journey


----------



## monkeymummy32

I have also been lurking around, checking this thread to see if beautiful Moo Moo has found her new forever home. She is such a gorgeous cat and I wish I was in a position to have her....but I'm not as I have a 2 year old son, a BSH and a MC! I'm so pleased that you've found somewhere for her now xx


----------



## jenny armour

i am happy and sad at the same time, like most people on here we all wanted a piece of moo.
where did you find moo's prospective parents?
will miss seeing her pretty face val


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> i am happy and sad at the same time, like most people on here we all wanted a piece of moo.
> where did you find moo's prospective parents?
> will miss seeing her pretty face val


Moo found her new slave via this forum   

It's zooplus day today , my boys need more food and i'm going to get moo a few bits and bobs to take with her 

I'm really going to miss her , she's such a friendly girl


----------



## Savvy20

Fab news


----------



## Paddypaws

It's fantastic news, and although you are celebrating I know your heart will be a little tender for some time to come as we all know how much you love her.
Will her new slave be posting on her progress???


----------



## Cats cats cats

It's quite tender already and she hasn't even gone yet  :crying::crying:

I certainly hope i'll get updates , i don't think i could cope with not knowing how she's doing 

I am hoping i or her new slave will be inundating the forum with pictures of her all happy and relaxed in her new pad  

At the moment , it's looking like moos new life will begin on September 15th .....so i have just 9 more days with my girl :crying:


----------



## Guest

I am seriously, truly, absolutely THRILLED for Moo Moo and you of course! 

That has really made my day


----------



## Cats cats cats

LOLcats said:


> I am seriously, truly, absolutely THRILLED for Moo Moo and you of course!
> 
> That has really made my day


Thank you so much  little moo has quite a fan club going doesn't she


----------



## Guest

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you so much  little moo has quite a fan club going doesn't she


She sure does! and deservedly so!


----------



## Biawhiska

I love her. You know, you can't beat a moggie :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Thank you  she sure is a stunner


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you  she sure is a stunner


It's my dream that one day I will have a white odd-eyed girlie like Moo, I think they are SO special, did you have her since she was a babe? I also have a bit of a crush on Paddypaws Millie who also has different colour eyes! :001_wub: Do so hope we get to see her in her new home... I'm sure you are feeling mixed emotions now, so happy she has found somewhere and sad to have to let her go..... It must be so bittersweet for you :huh:


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> It's my dream that one day I will have a white odd-eyed girlie like Moo, I think they are SO special, did you have her since she was a babe? I also have a bit of a crush on Paddypaws Millie who also has different colour eyes! :001_wub: Do so hope we get to see her in her new home... I'm sure you are feeling mixed emotions now, so happy she has found somewhere and sad to have to let her go..... It must be so bittersweet for you :huh:


It is very striking isn't it   No she's a rescue , poor girl was taken to rescue due to allergies , along with her two housemates . Sadly , I've only been able to enjoy her for 18 months  I've always wanted a white longhair and couldn't believe my luck when i saw her ....

I actually went to the rescue to drop of a donation i'd fundraised and saw moo 

I hope it works out for her , she's not had much of a life here with me really 

Poor girl , rescue and then here ..........i so hope her new home will be a *forever* home , she so deserves it


----------



## chillminx

Absolutely fantastic wonderful news about Moo's new home Cats Cats Cats! :001_tt1tears of joy!)

I am so thrilled for her, and so relieved for you - that the stress of trying to manage a difficult situation at home, keeping her apart from your other cats will be coming to an end soon. (I empathise with you because I am in the same position myself -- still trying to integrate a rescued stray cat with my 3 cats!)

Wishing the gorgeous Moo Moo a very long and happy life with her new guardian/slave


----------



## cats galore

i've been watching this thread for what seemed to be forever. i would so loved to have had her - like everyone else i suspect. but again, i have so many other cats that she wouldn't have been happy here. i am so happy that she has a new home. is she moving far from you? i just wondered if you would still have the chance to see her occassionaly. i really hope she settles well - she is so beautiful and deserves a nice quiet life. good luck in your new home Moo Moo. hopefully we will all be able to see how you get on via the forum.
if you can possibly fit an extra cuddle in - in between your own of course - please give her one from me


----------



## jenny armour

give her lots of cuddles and kisses from us - ooooh i feel quite sad, sorry i suppose cause i couldnt give her a home she deserves


----------



## AlfiesArk

yay so pleased for moo moo!!!! We have all been waiting for updates


----------



## Cats cats cats

Simply had to share these pictures of moo today .....





































:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

_wow, shes just one big ball of fluff, shes a very pretty lady _


----------



## MissyMV6

:lol:I want to tickle her belly in the second photo


----------



## harrys_mum

oh shes so damn stunning. whoever is getting her is the luckiest person in the world.
shes so amazing. and great for taking photos.
michelle x


----------



## Cats cats cats

harrys_mum said:


> oh shes so damn stunning. whoever is getting her is the luckiest person in the world.
> shes so amazing. and great for taking photos.
> michelle x


Moo said thank you  She is rather photogenic isn't she :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

she is absolutely gorgeous. such a stunning girl. her new owner is so lucky to be part of her life.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi everyone  please read moos new post , she needs some advice 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...ing-moo-home-has-previously-suffered-fip.html


----------



## charliesmam

Bit late coming to this thread but oh my word what a stunning looking kitty...she is very similar to my bundle of fluff apart from the eyes. Im sooo pleased shes getting a new home where she can be herself. You must feel happy and sad at the same time xxx


----------



## jenny armour

goodness they are alike


----------



## Cats cats cats

charliesmam said:


> Bit late coming to this thread but oh my word what a stunning looking kitty...she is very similar to my bundle of fluff apart from the eyes. Im sooo pleased shes getting a new home where she can be herself. You must feel happy and sad at the same time xxx


Wow you're girl does look like my moo moo , she's so pretty :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Sadly moos new home has fallen through  so i'll be making a new post for her today


----------



## Guest

OH NO!!!!!  :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Cats cats cats

househens said:


> OH NO!!!!!  :mad2::mad2::mad2:


I know , i'm gutted for her  obviously it just wasn't meant to be 

Moo has made a new post because she was worried people would get to the part where it says she has a new home and then not read any further


----------



## charliesmam

Oh nooo im sooo sorry to hear that...im really surprised its proving difficult cos she is so stunning and just seems adorable. Id be tempted myself as it would be like having twins lol, but my OH would have a dicky fit as he is allergic to charlie and just about copes with him. Hope she finds a new home soon xx


----------

